# Some New Baits/Patterns



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Haven't posted in here for some time...Just wanted to share some of my most recent works. Enjoy.


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

Those are amazing. Really good detail work.
I would love to get into making my own lures. Hopefully I will be able to start on it sometime this spring or summer. Seeing and reading threads like this one are inspiring.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks!...........


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I have seen quite a few of the homemade lures on this site that I personally would rather pay "Rapala" prices for, than actually buy a rapala. I have seen some that just were not for me.

You sir, have just hit the proverbial nail on the head (for me) with your jointed lures. I looked at your lures and immediatly wondered if you sell them! LOL

Those lures look absolutely fantastic! Well done!


Mr. A

(2013)
Bass: 0
catfish: 0
bluegill: 0
Other: 0


----------



## Fishfinaddict (Sep 18, 2012)

Are any of them good for trolling for big pike in Canada? I have a couple good ones but its the handmade and homemade lures that tend to produce some monster fish. I could def be interested in picking one up. If you would have any suggestions or offers let me know.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishfinaddict (Sep 18, 2012)

Sorry guys love the site and wouldn't want anyone in trouble. Ill be sure to message you for more information.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

As a more or less newbie at bait building, this is the stuff that gets my blood flowing. There are some amazing artists on this site, and you are def one of them. Love the overall shape of these baits and the paint jobs are killer! As an inland lake walleye guy, I just wish you made a small version cause I'd have to own a few. Eventually I will make some of my own, but my version won't be The Hammer.  Once again, fantastic work!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

im gonna try to copy that watermellon one. looks great!


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

Simply amazing!!!!!


----------



## Pikopath (Jan 18, 2009)

All Eyes said:


> As a more or less newbie at bait building, this is the stuff that gets my blood flowing. There are some amazing artists on this site, and you are def one of them. Love the overall shape of these baits and the paint jobs are killer! As an inland lake walleye guy, I just wish you made a small version cause I'd have to own a few. Eventually I will make some of my own, but my version won't be The Hammer.  Once again, fantastic work!


Ive been making baits for some years, but are in a dry period now, but these baits gets my blood flowing also. I love them baits, and the paintjobs are awesome. 

Michael


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

I will bet that VanGough,,never this problem,,when he was alive!!ShutupN,,you are in your ZONE !! Nice work !! Keep 'em coming!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

All Eyes said:


> As a more or less newbie at bait building, this is the stuff that gets my blood flowing. There are some amazing artists on this site, and you are def one of them. Love the overall shape of these baits and the paint jobs are killer! As an inland lake walleye guy, I just wish you made a small version cause I'd have to own a few. Eventually I will make some of my own, but my version won't be The Hammer.  Once again, fantastic work!


Thanks to all of you for the compliments!

Sonar,

I have had many requests to build a walleye bait specific for Erie. I too am an avid Erie walleye fisherman and WILL be producing a walleye trolling bait....I am currently pretty busy with my muskie line and the start up of my small business, therefore doubt it will be ready for this spring...but I am anxious to make something for my walleye fishing friends soon enough!!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Some more recent ones...


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

Beautiful work and attention to detail.Some really nice patterns there.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

What a nice batch of baits!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

More fine work! Love these newest ones


----------

